# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Декали на Су-27 и Су-25

## Антон

Где можно скачать,купить декали в электронном виде(векторное изображение) на Су-25 и Су-27 хорошего качества???

----------


## Котков Андрей

Ну вот так просто скачать вряд-ли - все-таки рисование таковых довольно кропотливый труд, кто ж затак отдаст свое рабочее время не говоря уже о затратах времени и денег на сбор информации.

 Насчет продать - можно в принципе обсудить, но могу сказать что лично я привык ценить свой труд. Можно обговорить и разработку отдельных вараинтов и печать таковых деколей.

Не так давно одна из чешских фирм обращалась ко мне с предложением продать макет деколи на МиГ-25 и технички на него им, и не выпускать свои деколи в 1\48, отдав эксклюзив им. 

Я ответил - что это возможно, но мы ценим свой труд на среднестатистическом уровне - сколько стоит работа среднего дизайнера в среднеевропейской стране в течении 4-х -5 недель. Короче не сошлись мы с ними, они предполагали на это выделить в 25 раз меньше денег чем та сумма которая нам показалась разумной..

----------


## Антон

Декали мне нужны для изготовления скинов для самолётов (для  игры Локон),печатать я их несобираюсь, так сколько будет стоить????

----------


## Котков Андрей

ну если для LockOn'a то тогда цена - собственно DVD c программой, (лет 9-ть уже не играл ни во что, исключая косынку).

Но в этом плане боюсь не сильно буду вам полезен ибо:
По Су-25 пока ничего не рисовал, а по Су-27 - единственное что могу предоставить - звезды, номера, какие-то эмблемы.

Техничку на оба самоелта пока еще не рисовал.

Пишите спецификацию что требуется на contact@begemotdecals.ru - будем говорить по существу.

----------


## Антон

> ну если для LockOn'a то тогда цена - *собственно DVD c программой*, (лет 9-ть уже не играл ни во что, исключая косынку)..


Непонял,это как????
 :Confused:  



> Но в этом плане боюсь не сильно буду вам полезен ибо:
> По Су-25 пока ничего не рисовал, а по Су-27 - единственное что могу предоставить - звезды, номера, какие-то эмблемы..


Меня восновном интересуют эмблема авиаполков,наносимые на самолёты(акульи морды, и .д.р)
На вашем сайте видел пример декали, вы можете предоставить такуюже, только в большем разрешении???

----------


## Котков Андрей

Очень просто - вы присылаете мне игру (я не в курсе на чем она там сейчас идет CD или DVD) - когда нарисуете эти Су-27, когда их можно будет внедрить и полетать на них, тогда и пришлете, я не спешу

Прислать могу и пасти (хотя таких самолетов единицы с пастями у нас, да и те идет движение закрашивать).

Заходите на наш сайт:
http://begemotdecals.ru/showpos.php?lang=1&id=41
и 
http://begemotdecals.ru/showpos.php?lang=1&id=42

открываете инструкции - смотрите какие варианты вам по душе и пишете мне на указанную выше почту список типа:
"... интресуют варианты NN, NN и NN в деколи Су-27-1 и варианты NN и NN в деколи Су-27-2..."

У меня они не в растровом виде а именно в векторном - вам их только в ваши модели повставлять и все.

----------


## Антон

> Очень просто - вы присылаете мне игру (я не в курсе на чем она там сейчас идет CD или DVD) - когда нарисуете эти Су-27, когда их можно будет внедрить и полетать на них, тогда и пришлете, я не спешу
> .


А зачем вам высылать игру.Я лучше вышлю вам деньги(200- 300 рублей,или сколько там игра стоит), и вы сами купите игру.Тем более в этом году должна выйти ЛО Черная Акула,с летабельнам Ка-50 :Smile:  Насчет скинов: они довольно легко вставляются в игру(надо кинуть в определенную папку)



> Прислать могу и пасти (хотя таких самолетов единицы с пастями у нас, да и те идет движение закрашивать).
> 
> Заходите на наш сайт:
> http://begemotdecals.ru/showpos.php?lang=1&id=41
> и 
> http://begemotdecals.ru/showpos.php?lang=1&id=42
> 
> открываете инструкции - смотрите какие варианты вам по душе и пишете мне на указанную выше почту список типа:
> "... интресуют варианты NN, NN и NN в деколи Су-27-1 и варианты NN и NN в деколи Су-27-2..."
> ...


Понял так и сделаю,только  в конце августа сейчас уезжаю

----------


## Антон

Кстати,не кто не встречал, эмблемы,наносимые на Украинские Су-25 которые входят в состав: 229-й ОШАП а/б Саки, и 456-й ОШАП а/б Чортков???

----------


## Andrey Pilchikov_Pilchak

> Кстати,не кто не встречал, эмблемы,наносимые на Украинские Су-25 которые входят в состав: 229-й ОШАП а/б Саки, и 456-й ОШАП а/б Чортков???


Вот здесь нарыл кое-что: http://www.photoka.info/su25_4/index.htm

Если что-то еще интересует по нашим Грачам - могу прислать на мло небольшую подборку материалов(фотки, боковики...).

----------


## Антон

> Вот здесь нарыл кое-что: http://www.photoka.info/su25_4/index.htm
> 
> Если что-то еще интересует по нашим Грачам - могу прислать на мло небольшую подборку материалов(фотки, боковики...).


Очень буду рад! :Smile:  мой ящик angolubenko@yandex.ru
А у вас есть эта эмблема,только в лучшем качестве!

----------

